# Ex Hurricane Coast



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 14, 2008)

Well we have come back from the dark side. That was a wild 24 hours! We have 70 foot oak trees layed out around us like matchsticks, but none of them hit our buildings or vehicles.

There's no power, but I have the MH running and a generator for the refrigerator and freezer.

We just go Internet back up today, but power won't be back for weeks.

More later if I can, but everyone around us is safe and sound.

Now for the clean up. :dead:


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2008)

RE: Ex Hurricane Coast

Good to hear you're safe TC. Your  friends here have been worried for you. Everyone knew you got hit hard and was waiting for you to check in!! Let us know if we can help. We didn't have much here...


----------



## ironart (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

Hi Paul,

So good to hear that you made it OK....This was a big one and I guess you guys were right in the path....  Let us know if there is anything we can do to help.....I have a couple of extra chain saws.....but no gas  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 

Glad to Hear from you

Paul


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

Paul,
Thanks for letting us know you and your family are safe.  Trees will grow again.  Hope power comes back faster than you think.  
Stay in touch.


----------



## buftflair (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

Glad to hear you made it through ok, we watched the storm on tv and held our breath hoping everyone was alright. Here on the southeastern coast SC we have been lucky and dodged the bullet several times lately, with NC getting the worst of it. Once again good luck with the clean up.


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

Hey Tex, thank the good Lord you and yours are ok.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

Good to hear those kind words, folks!  Thanks a bunch.

I found two things that the storm did (besides terrorize us in the dark all night). One of the rubber boots that seals one of the vent pipes on our house roof got it in the wind (but it was probably sun hardened anyway) and a limb off a tree must have hit the garage roof edge. It knocked a piece of a shingle off.

I won't have to deal with insurance and I won't have to deal with FEMA, because I have insurance. They won't send me "free" money like so many others have gotten without a blink.  There is water and ice available today to anyone that drives up, though.  And before long there will be MREs available, too.

I guess we shouldn't have gotten all of our 'stuff' together before the storm, because now we don't have room for all the "free" stuff we could get.

RVrs have an advantage over everyone else. We already know how to camp out!  Yippee!  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

Tex it is good to hear from you, I was worried about how you came out. So thanks for the eary post to let us all know you are ok. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

Was really sweating waiting to hear from you Tex.  Glad you made it through w/o to much damage.  take care and hope all gets back to normal soon


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

Glad you and your family made it TEX.


----------



## LEN (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

Good to hear everything is OK.
Now I would  think a second time about that FEMA $$$$$$$ You'll need gas  money for the gen for quite a while. And a couple of the $500 debit cards would be nice All ya have to do is learn to say HEP ME!  HEP ME!  HEP ME! And a mayor from a city to the east will hear ya'll.  LOL

LEN


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

well tex good u made it thru with min. damage ,, and hell u need those trees outta the way anyway ,, hey JK with u ,, u know it was rough ,, but u seen that we were all pulling for u ,, and now we can stop holding our breaths ,, and that goes out to all u that were anywhere near this thing ,, glad all of u can still type on here ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## rjf7g (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

Glad everyone is safe and sound.  My dad heard from his sister yesterday...she is fine!


----------



## try2findus (Sep 18, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

Texas Clodhopper and others affected by Ike, so glad to hear you and yours made it through the hurricane without loss of life.  

TC, you certainly have the right attitude ("RVrs have an advantage over everyone else.  We already know how to camp out! ").

Continue to stay strong and upbeat during the clean up.  Around here we are still cleaning, sawing, chopping, raking and hauling debris from Gustav and then we got plenty of rain and wind from Ike as well.  

Ah, life on the Gulf Coast...Stay safe and pray no more hurricanes this year.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 19, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

Jeanie & Randy and all.

We're getting into a routine here. Getting up and turning on the big generator so I can pressure up the water well for baths etc.  The Onan in the MH is running 24/7 with only brief stops to check the oil.  We have to go out for 5 gal cans of fuel, which is now available locally. We have to siphon them into the MH tank to keep the generator going.

The biggest problem with cleanup is like Jeanie & Randy said; it keeps getting/staying wet and muddy. The tractor doesn't like the mud.

Anyway, this is what happens sometimes.  At least we're saving some money on the electric bill; there isn't any!  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 19, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

Thanks for that up date Tex we are all worry about you and the family. take care and keep us informed on how you are doing.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 22, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

After a week and 3 days, we finally got our power back today!  I just accidentally noticed it was back on late this evening.

The good old Onan kept us in the cool 24/7 for this whole time.  I did manage to leave the filler cap loose one night, so it pumped a little oil out on the driveway. I guess it used about a quart of oil (including what dripped out) in all this time. We probably used about a tank of fuel, too.

I have cut about 5 of our really big oak trees into about 10 ft. lengths. Most broken limbs are pushed up to the county road. Our illustrious county commissioners have found a way to contract out the pickup of this stuff. We'll see if that happens.  If they don't pick it up, this whole county is going up in smoke!

We only have about 15 more trees to go!  And then I have to drag those logs to the front, too.  I'm really getting tired of this, but wow I can arm wrestle Hulk Hogan and win!  :clown:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

well good tex ,, i am glad u got some reality back ,, power that is ,, and not just the genset power ,, but when u get done with all those trees ,, i got some that need trimming ,, and since u got the experience ,, u'r the man for the job ,,    :laugh:  ,,JK with ya ,, glad u got power now ,, and be carefull with all the cleanup ,, and we are all still pulling for u  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## ironart (Sep 23, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

I am really surprised that some of the "Fire Wood" companies don't come and pick that wood up....Oak really burns well.....

Around Here.....They would be fighting each other over that kind of wood......

$220.00 a Cord...in the cold months..

You should cut it up and sell it.......Would pay for the roof....

I might just come and get a couple of cords myself....


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

Tex we are glad that you now have "regular power back on" and off the genset  and out of your MH. I agree with ironart why not try to sell the fire wood. but we all know that being an oil man, money isn't a problem since they got them refineries back up and running.  :laugh:  :laugh: . anyway push some gas down south we are running out as TN is all most a dry state now  and Rod need his diesel to get to the beach :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Sep 23, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

Good to hear from you Tex.  i was w/o power for only three days and like you I diiscovered it was on by accident.  I was out in the motorhome and kept hearing voices and finally realized my tv had come on in the house.


----------



## cwishert (Sep 23, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

Jim are you sure those weren't the little voices in your head? :clown:   Just kidding.  I am so glad to hear that you and Tex are up and running again.  I am sure everyone has a lot of work ahead of them.  Luckily in our immediate area there was very little damage and the power was only out for a short period of time overnight on the night of the storm.  Tex you could have a really big bonfire and we could all come and roast some marshmallows. :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 24, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast



"Tex you could have a really big bonfire and we could all come and roast some marshmallows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"

Would you like steaks with your bonfire, too?  :clown: 

It's all I can do to get this "firewood" cut into big chunks and dragged to the front ditch.

I would think that some of you entrepreneurs from the cold country would bring your trucks, trailers, chainsaws and log splitters down here and haul back some firewood. You could make a quick buck for the winter. Once I get it cut and hauled, I'm not letting it go for free! :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Sep 24, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

Well Tex, if i wasn't working 12 hours a day seven days a week right now, I would offer to come help on the weeknd.  But as it is right now, I don't think I will be off on a weekend until the middle of October. :disapprove:  :angry:   I don't know how long I can handle these kinds of hours.  I know I'm spoiled but most people do need at least a day to recuperate during the week. :dead: John has been working just as hard as I am too, because he works from 7:30 - 6:00 Monday through Friday and is also in charge of getting our 15 year old daughter back and forth to school and to all her activities as well as having to go grocery shopping on the weekend and doing most of the laundry and cooking.  I am actually looking forward to my dentist appointment tomorrow because at least I will be home before 8:00 tomorrow night.    Well Tex I know you have a lot of work ahead of you so you take care and you make some money off that wood.  :laugh:


----------



## Pillaz (Sep 24, 2008)

Re: Ex Hurricane Coast

Tex,  It sounds tempting to come get that fire wood as I live in the cold north. My home heating company informed me that I will be paying $4.70/gal for heating oil.!!! If I come get that would wouldn't that be cutting into your oil profits though??? :laugh:  :laugh: 
Glad that you are ok.  You could do a fall foilage tour and bring me the wood> :clown: 
Good luck and have fun.


----------

